# I have a problem setting my webcam from my Lenovo Laptop U410.



## Manuel L (May 26, 2018)

Hi hello, I have another problem now, setting up the Webcam from my Lenovo Laptop U410:

Here's the message from usbconfig(8):

```
$ sudo usbconfig
Password:
ugen2.1: <Intel EHCI root HUB> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen1.1: <Intel EHCI root HUB> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen0.1: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=SUPER (5.0Gbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen0.2: <Azurewave Lenovo EasyCamera> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (500mA)
ugen0.3: <vendor 0x0cf3 product 0x3002> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (100mA)
ugen1.2: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0024> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen2.2: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0024> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen1.3: <Compx 2.4G Receiver> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (100mA)
```
I added the following lines for webcamd(8) (rc.conf) but seems not be working:

```
webcamd_enable="YES"
webcamd_0_flags="-d 0.2 -i 0 -v 0"
```
And also enable this on loader.conf:

```
cuse4bsd load="YES"
```
But still the camera is not working, what can be the problem ?.


----------



## Abhid (Aug 31, 2019)

Hi Michael. Did you get your webcam to work finally ? If yes, can you post the steps ?


----------

